# 79 FORD THUNDERBIRD



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED, GOT INSTRUCTOR SCHOOL THIS WEEK, SO I WILL HAVE A SLOW START, SHOULD BE WORKING ON THE WEEKENDS. I WILL HAVE SOMETHING OLE SCHOOL TOO BREAK OUT FOR A CONVERTIBLE. I DID IT ONCE A LONG TIME AGO, IT WAS OKAY, SO I AM REALLY GONNA GO ALL OUT ON THIS ONE. AND IT IS A CHANCE FOR YALL TOO BASH ME :cheesy:

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE CAR, NOTICE THAT I WILL NOT BE ABLE TOO USE THE BACK DECK, SO I AM GONNA FLUSH MOUNT A 10 X 2 1/4 X 25" PPI PCX-4125 UNDER GLASS WITH FANS










GOTTA WORK A 4" MB QUART AND 2 TWEETS INTO THE DASH. LUCKILY MY WINDOW IS BROKE, SO IT HAS TOO BE REPLACED


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL GOT OUT OF SCHOOL TODAY EARLY, SO I FIGURED I WOULD GET STARTED.

HERE ARE THE PICTURES FROM THE START:

CARPETS OUT, POWER WIRE RUN









FOR THOSE THAT REAL WITH RUST, THIS IS PROBABLY THE BEST PRODUCT ON THE STREET, BUT YOU HAVE TOO BE CAREFUL, VERY TOXIC









INSERTS CUT OUT AND READY TOO GET THE TEMPLATE GOING:









AND YES YOU GOT IT, I AM PUTTING TWO 10" KICKER COMPS IN THE FLOOR UNDER MY SEAT. OF COURSE I AM NOT INVERTING THE SUB, JUST SHOWING THE CLEARANCE











I KNOW THE QUESTION WILL COME OUT. SO... I AM GONNA CUT OUT THE BOTTOM OF MY FLOOR PAN, AND THEN UNDER THE CAR, I AM GONNA DO A STEEL BOX WELDED AND SEALED. I WILL TAKE 1/2 MDF AND SANDWICH SOME DYNAMAT BETWEEN IT TOO STOP THE RESON...AND PLACE IT IN THE BOX LIKE A SUB BOX I AM ALSO FIBERGLASS THE TEMPLATE DOWN TOO THE FLOOR. THEN I WILL USE RYNO LINER TOO SEAL ALL THE DYNAMAT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT BOTH SUBS IN TODAY. GOT MY KICK SSMB6'S IN, JUST WAITING FOR MY COMPONENTS SET AND I GOTTA START MY DOOR PANNELS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN DIRTY ......LOOKS LIKE YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOIN THERE BUD


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

thats one some other shit right there man and btw nice t bird man probably the cleanest big rim old school car i seen in the 904


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingsun_@Jun 9 2007, 04:10 AM~8070736
> *thats one some other shit right there man and btw nice t bird man probably the cleanest big rim old school car i seen in the 904
> *


THANKS DOGG, YEAH I NEEDED A WAY TOO GET SOME GOOD BASS INSIDE THE CAR. I AM THROWING 3-10 ALPINE TYPE R'S IN THE TRUNK, JUST NO TRUE WAY TOO GET THE BASS INTO THE CABIN WITHOUT MODIFING THE SEATS, BECAUSE THE BACK DECK IS COVERED BY THE TOP.


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

well whatever the case its going to get loud i need to cop a old school asap


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

without a roof you won't get a whole lot of bass response ....but it's gona be better than nothing anyways.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2007, 02:30 PM~8082958
> *without a roof you won't get a whole lot of bass response ....but it's gona be better than nothing anyways.
> *


NOT WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS, AS LONG AS I CAN SEPERATE THE CHAMBERS, AND SEAL THE MOUNT DOWN, WITH THE BAFFLES ON IT, THE BASS ACTUALLY HITS PRETTY HARD. IT HIT HARD ENOUGH FOR MY NEIGHBOR TOO COME OVER LIKE WTF. BUT THAT IS JUST FOR SOME UP FRONT, I GOT 3 TYPE R'S IN THE TRUNK FOR BASS. I JUST WANTED BASS UP FRONT. I WILL BRING IT DOWN TOO MIAMI LATER THIS SUMMER FOR A PICNIC, AND YOU CAN LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW IT HITS


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 11 2007, 05:11 PM~8084024
> *NOT WITH FREE AIR SPEAKERS, AS LONG AS I CAN SEPERATE THE CHAMBERS, AND SEAL THE MOUNT DOWN, WITH THE BAFFLES ON IT, THE BASS ACTUALLY HITS PRETTY HARD. IT HIT HARD ENOUGH FOR MY NEIGHBOR TOO COME OVER LIKE WTF.  BUT THAT IS JUST FOR SOME UP FRONT, I GOT 3 TYPE R'S IN THE TRUNK FOR BASS.  I JUST WANTED BASS UP FRONT.  I WILL BRING IT DOWN TOO MIAMI LATER THIS SUMMER FOR A PICNIC, AND YOU CAN LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW IT HITS
> *



nice, i forgot about free-air speakers it's been so long since i've seen em!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Why dont you just run a Gud set of 12's in the truck, with a name brand amp. A few homies of mine. Have a few verts, and there systems kick. Ones a 67 impala with hydros. He has two of those square kickers 12 in a box with two hifonics amps. It hits hard. Any music he listen to. Me i have 3 12's in my trunk. Two of them running with a epic center running at 60hz for that deep bass. and the 3 one runs at about 140hz and down for that midbass drum beat.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Jun 21 2007, 05:55 PM~8149875
> *Why dont you just run a Gud set of 12's in the truck, with a name brand amp.  A few homies of mine. Have a few verts, and there systems kick. Ones a 67 impala with hydros. He has two of those square kickers 12 in a box with two hifonics amps. It hits hard. Any music he listen to. Me i have 3 12's in my trunk. Two of them running with a epic center running at 60hz for that deep bass. and the 3 one runs at about 140hz and down for that midbass drum beat.
> *


ACTUALLY I AM RUNNING 3-10" TYPE R'S IN THE TRUNK, AND I JUST FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TOO RUN 2-10'S AND A 6 X 9 IN EACH OF THE SIDE PANELS. I WAS SUPRISED THERE WAS SO MUCH ROOM BACK THERE. I AM BUILDING THIS CAR TOO HIT REALLY HARD. IT IS FOR MY WIFE, SO I AM JUST INSTALLING ABOUT 4 YEARS OF BUYING STEREO SHIT INTO ONE CAR


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HAVEN'T HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TOO DO MUCH, FINSIHED MY BACK PANEL SPEAKERS, TILL GOTTA TAKE IT BACK TOO THE UPHOULSTRY GUY, BUT YALL GET THE POINT


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 26 2007, 09:12 AM~8177945
> *HAVEN'T HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TOO DO MUCH, FINSIHED MY BACK PANEL SPEAKERS, TILL GOTTA TAKE IT BACK TOO THE UPHOULSTRY GUY, BUT YALL GET THE POINT
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 26 2007, 08:12 AM~8177945
> *HAVEN'T HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TOO DO MUCH, FINSIHED MY BACK PANEL SPEAKERS, TILL GOTTA TAKE IT BACK TOO THE UPHOULSTRY GUY, BUT YALL GET THE POINT
> 
> 
> ...



You and the wife not been getting along?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 27 2007, 10:52 AM~8186366
> *:ugh:
> *


DOING LIKE YOU DOGG, JUST GONNA TURN IT INTO A BOOMER. REPLACING THE BOTTOM SPEAKER FOR 8" KICKER MID BASS, AND GONNA REPLACE THE PIONEER WITH THE JL AUDIO'S. BUT THAT IS NOT HOW IT IS GONNA LOOK, DOING FIBERGLASS SIDEPANELS WITH INSERTS, JUST SEEING WHAT IS GONNA FIT, AND GETTING IDEALS, I WAS HAPPY HOW THE 6 X 9'S CAME OUT, JUST NOT HAPPY WITH THE BASS. CAR HAS TOO GO TOO THE PAINTERS, SO I GOTTA RIP EVERYTHING OUT. BUT IF YOU THINK THAT IS BAD, WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE DOOR. 2-6" MID WOOFER AND A ADS COMPONENT SET PER DOOR. FIBERGLASSED ENCLOSURE FOR THE MID WOOFERS.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 27 2007, 11:33 AM~8186652
> *DOING LIKE YOU DOGG, JUST GONNA TURN IT INTO A BOOMER.  REPLACING THE BOTTOM SPEAKER FOR 8" KICKER MID BASS, AND GONNA REPLACE THE PIONEER WITH THE JL AUDIO'S.  BUT IF YOU THINK THAT IS BAD, WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE DOOR.  2-6" MID WOOFER AND A ADS COMPONENT SET PER DOOR.  FIBERGLASSED ENCLOSURE FOR THE MID WOOFERS.
> *


hells yea, you almost have to in a vert.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 27 2007, 11:37 AM~8186679
> *hells yea, you almost have to in a vert.
> *


I WAS TRYING TOO FIGURE OUT WHAT I WAS GONNA DO AS FAR ASS BAS, AND I THINK I WENT A BIT OVERBOARD. UNBELIEVEABLE, I PUT 600 WATTS TOO THOSE 10'S UNDER THE SEAT, AND MY NEIGHBOR LOOKED OVER THE GATE LIKE DAMN DOGG.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

why not put bass shakers under seats and get bigger subs like 2 15's


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lamont_@Jun 28 2007, 01:52 PM~8195085
> *why not put bass shakers under seats and get bigger subs like 2 15's
> *


HONESTLY, BASS SHAKERS IN MY OPINION IS STUPID, AND A TOTAL WASTE OF MONEY. HAVE NEVER SEEN A COMPLETE SYSTEM WITH THEM.


----------



## davidcarmen (Mar 17, 2007)

nice ride i also have a 79 tbird i got a 6 pac in the back and 1-12 inch in the trunk by the way did your car come conv. or did you reinforce the frame for the top


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidcarmen_@Jul 1 2007, 12:16 PM~8213355
> *nice ride i also have a 79 tbird i got a 6 pac in the back and 1-12 inch in the trunk by the way did your car come conv. or did you reinforce the frame for the top
> *


Any Pic!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidcarmen_@Jul 1 2007, 03:16 PM~8213355
> *nice ride i also have a 79 tbird i got a 6 pac in the back and 1-12 inch in the trunk by the way did your car come conv. or did you reinforce the frame for the top
> *


NOPE IT WAS CUTT TOO VERT, AND I AM JUST FINDING OUT HOW FUCKING GHETTO SOME PEOPLE ARE WITH SHIT. I MEAN HAVE SOME FUCKING PROFESSIONALISM.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i thought it was a chop. i never seen a convertible like that. at least you got a working top


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 11 2007, 04:47 PM~8285749
> *i thought it was a chop. i never seen a convertible like that. at least you got a working top
> *


YEAH ESPECIALLY FOR FLORIDA


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice work  :thumbsup:


----------

